# washing a car without a hose pipe



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

now i'm at university, i'm unfortunate as to not have a hose pipe extension outside the house. i am lucky enough to be able to park practically outside my door.

how would you go about washing the car with no hose pipe?

whilst i'm here all i plan on doing is a quick wash with born to be mild, rinse off, dry, and then just top up the protection with some gtechniq C2 diluted.

thanks,

Ross.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Keep on top of it.

Maybe head to a jet wash for a quick rinse if things get really bad. But using the two bucket method is fine for me (same situation as yourself) as long as it doesn't get caked in dirt.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

shycho said:


> Keep on top of it.
> 
> Maybe head to a jet wash for a quick rinse if things get really bad. But using the two bucket method is fine for me (same situation as yourself) as long as it doesn't get caked in dirt.


thanks but how do you rinse your car after washing it?

nice one. i think the local tesco car wash does have a pressure washer facility.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

A fine example of who suits ONR :thumb:

( Optimum No Rinse )


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

or this

http://www.hozelock.com/watering/hose-fittings/connect-to-tap.html


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Have a look at getting ONR but if not, get a bucket full of clean rinse water and a large sponge. Get the sponge full of water, hold above the car and squeeze the water out over the panel by panel. It's amazing how much water a sponge will hold. This is what I used to do when I lived in a flat.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

I've only recently got an outside water supply and PW.

Previously I was using the local jet wash if & when needed prior to starting the 2bm at home. If jet wash not needed then used watering can to wetten the car followed by those 2 litre hand sprayers with hot water & a weak shampoo solution to further soak whatever dust/dirt was on the car.

After 2bm I used the watering can to rinse the wash solution off the car, took 2 or 3 trips indoors but if protected the water sheets off really well and there isnt that much drying to do.

Havent tried ONR but it does get some good feedback on here.

Hth

Tony


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

think i might just buy a couple of large watering cans from the local B&Q and go down that route. i left all my detailing products at home (i.e. not here with me now) so when i next get them i'll pick up the essentials:

2 buckets, shampoo, 2 wash mitts, 2 drying towels, a few MF cloths for good measure and my trusty C2 quick detailer.

the car is currently pretty well protected, only 2-3 weeks ago i did half the car with collinite 476, and the other with neat gtechniq C2 liquid crystal.

i should think a couple of watering cans could be a good shout actually.

thanks guys,

Ross.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Give Optimum No Rinse a try, it will be ideal for your situation.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

so how does it work exactly? get a car wet to start with? put some in a bucket, then what exactly? what do you wash the car with, a normal wash mitt? 

what does it do re: protection? will it still leave the car beading if wax is still on there?

thanks


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

edit - just seen a vid on youtube. just wash as per usual with wash mitt, then dry with a drying towel.

presumably you still wet the car first with water?

thanks. looks like i might invest in this


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You can pre-soak with an ONR mix from a pump sprayer. Certainly helps.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> You can pre-soak with an ONR mix from a pump sprayer. Certainly helps.


pump sprayer? you don't just mean a normal sprayer head like you get at B&Q do you...? surely would take ages to soak the whole car with one of them? no?

thanks guys, really appreciate the answers.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

There have been many many threads on ONR, use as the manufacturer advises and you`ll have no problems.
There is a ********** ONR thread worth reading and will answer all your questions and doubts.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I mean those pressurised ones - you know the type where it has a fairly big bottle/tank and you pump up the pressure for a minute then just carry it about and press the wee trigger to have the stuff come out?

You _could_ use a 'normal' pump sprayer like you say, but it would take a wee while yes. Unless you have a tiny car (like me)...


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> I mean those pressurised ones - you know the type where it has a fairly big bottle/tank and you pump up the pressure for a minute then just carry it about and press the wee trigger to have the stuff come out?
> 
> You _could_ use a 'normal' pump sprayer like you say, but it would take a wee while yes. Unless you have a tiny car (like me)...


going by the video on the ONR thread, this should be suffice, yes?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-5-Ltr-Preas...HandTools_SM&hash=item5adc68aba9#ht_775wt_913

you say "strong solution of ONR" in the pump sprayer....how strong compared to what you use in the bucket?

thanks again - have just ordered some ONR from clean your car, as well as some other bits and bobs i know i'm running short on (bilberry wheel cleaner being 1)

thanks again


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

That'll definitely do the job!

Did I say strong solution? Don't remember. Maybe put in the pump (ONR quantity) what you would put in the bucket - that way you have a stronger mix as a bucket will hold a lot more than your pump.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

I know some people are still cynical about waterless car wash, but I find it excellent for when I can't be bothered to do a full 'wet' job. I use this stuff: http://www.permaclear-carcare.co.uk/pro-dry-clean.html

It does the entire car and leaves it with silicone protection. The beading is great!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ONR every time, look in ECO detailing for videso and loads of discussion on it!

you could always jet wash your arcehs at a garage or tesco monthly


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tip...but I'm struggling to see the real advantage if all it's doing is making the drying stage easier...or am I missing the point? 

Also, people are talking about sponges  I would never use a sponge again after I've switched to wash mitts, microfibre cleaning mitts and the 2BM. Plus the OP has to go to a supermarket as well!

I find the waterless great for a quick clean/protect...even if nowhere near a tap and the whole car is cleaned, shining and protected in around 15 mins. What other advantage has ONR?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I switched back to sponges after a recommendation on here for B+Q Grout sponges ( 4 for £5)

They a different to 'normal' sponges in that the 'bubbles' in them are made differently and allow dirt to be fully rinsed out, rather than holding the dirt in and scratching your paint.

Zymol do one made the same way, but they cost about £6 or £7.

After these, I'm not going back to a mitt. Apart from the initial expense, I find no matter how well you take care of them, they do eventually fall apart, whereas at under £1 a sponge you don't really care/worry about them quite as much.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> I switched back to sponges after a recommendation on here for B+Q Grout sponges ( 4 for £5)


What your saying makes sense, but after all i've read, i'd be hesitant to go back to sponges. Just the word makes me cringe these days.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

shycho said:


> What your saying makes sense, but after all i've read, i'd be hesitant to go back to sponges. Just the word makes me cringe these days.


Hehe..know what you mean. Since getting into all this, I can't bear to look at swirl marks - particularly on otherwise really nice cars.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You can buy them individually, so why not try one next time you're near there?... I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. They take a few washes to 'soften-up' but even when they are a touch firm to start with, they work just as well.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wash mitts will actually scratch a car if used with ONR. It has to be a sponge. I have been using it for nearly two years on my car and it has no more swirl marks on it than a normally washed car. 

I don't even spray it anymore just 2 cap fulls of ONR in a bucket and off I go, takes 15 mins and even when filthy I totally trust ONR.

You just have to get used to it and a grout sponge is excellent at sucking in the dirt. Which when you rinse inthe ONR the ONR holds the dirt in suspension at the bottom of the a bucket.

Give it a try is great stuff.


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> it has no more swirl marks on it than a normally washed car.


What does that mean? I'm hoping that following the excellent advice from users on this forum that I'll get virtually no swirl marks.

I'm going to be snow foaming, pressure washing, 2BM (microfibre cleaning mitt for body and a wah mitt for the wheels) and regular HD waxing. If I do dry, it will be light sweep with microfibre cloths.

Initially I was worried about continuing to use my Permaclear waterless wash, but it's great for a quick clean inbetween a full wet job and doesn't scratch.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't think it's possible to eliminate swirls. You can be as careful as you want, but to wash one 'area' after another, you're having to take the dirt from the first bit to the next bit and so on...


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

I totally agree, but I'm hoping that following the methods I outline, they will be greatly minimised.

I was shocked to meet other RCZ owners recently and see how many had swirl marks. The car has only been out a few months :doublesho

I don't plan for mine to go the same way


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

right guys, just bought 2 tile sponges, my hand-held pressure sprayer arrived and works fine. to soak the car may need to do 2-3 trips to the kitchen sink but otherwise all good. i'll use 1 capful per 1.5l in the pre-soak, then 2-3 caps in my 10l bucket and see how i go!



RCZ said:


> Thanks for the tip...but I'm struggling to see the real advantage if all it's doing is making the drying stage easier...or am I missing the point?
> 
> Also, people are talking about sponges  I would never use a sponge again after I've switched to wash mitts, microfibre cleaning mitts and the 2BM. Plus the OP has to go to a supermarket as well!
> 
> I find the waterless great for a quick clean/protect...even if nowhere near a tap and the whole car is cleaned, shining and protected in around 15 mins. What other advantage has ONR?


i think the point is that you don't need a hose to pre-rinse the car, and you don't need one to rinse the car after. so, for people without a hose pipe, it works out quite handy. and yes, it will also save on the drying time too.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Serious said:


> or this
> 
> http://www.hozelock.com/watering/hose-fittings/connect-to-tap.html


I bought this today...

Useless!!


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

E21_ross said:


> then 2-3 caps in my 10l bucket and see how i go!


a cap ( 32 oz bottle ) = 15 ml

for 10 liters you need 40 ml or ~ 3 caps :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

as per other thread:

i'm converted.

when i have access to a hose pipe, i will still go the traditional route, but anyone who is unsure, doesn't like the idea of it etc, give it a try. i washed a car in about 35mins or so and it's come up fantastically. the beading from my wax and sealant is back too after clearing the grime.

the car was filthy so i did use 2 buckets, and in the rinse bucket i used approx 1 capful. what i did note was, i used far too much water and ONR. i used as much as if i were cleaning the car the normal method. in reality, i used about 3 litres of water i reckon. i did also note that all of the grime was firmly at the bottom of the bucket, not floating around. i also found an MF cloth much better to work with than the tile sponges, but i made certain to use clean areas and rinse it out regularly. no apparent marring came of it and the drying towel came out clean (and barely wet to be honest!)

i pre-soaked the car in a reasonably strong solution, and it was remarkable how much grime it lifted off. i'm fairly confident for a winter ritual if you don't want to touch the car, you could use a hand-held pressure pump to soak the car in ONR, then wait a few mins and jet wash it off and it would get a lot off.

it's fantastic and means i can clean the car at uni now too


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

E21_ross said:


> i also found an MF cloth much better to work with than the tile sponges,


As I said earlier a MF is recommended by Optimum, they should know what works best with their product


----------



## Malkyp (Oct 4, 2010)

I used GO WATERLESS with some success but living in the countryside one needs to get the mud off first and I guess that the same applies with ONR.
Through the warmer months I use Megs GC shampoo and rinse it off with a hosepipe open end fed from a rainwater collection system with an automatic pump. This guarantees no lime residue. I do the rinsing with an open hosepipe so that I get no bubbles in the water and it then needs very little drying.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.abbeypowertools.co.uk/garden-maintenance/gardening-accessories/showitem-13472-48224.aspx im planning of using one of these yokes when i go to uni


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

capri kid said:


> http://www.abbeypowertools.co.uk/garden-maintenance/gardening-accessories/showitem-13472-48224.aspx im planning of using one of these yokes when i go to uni


i was tempted to get something like that. i got a 1.5 litre hand-held spray pump which worked quite well. i genuinely think putting 1 capful of ONR in 1.5 litres and spraying the whole car down for a few mins really helps. the dust/dirt etc really lifts off the car.

i do miss a pressure washer but i'm pleased you guys pointed me to ONR.

plus - i love the smell. smells like bubble gum :lol:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have an outside tap or a hose pipe. Just lots of buckets 
4-5 buckets seems to be enough to rinse an Evo, and a watering can/pump sprayer for niggly bits and wheels. :thumb:


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Wash mitts will actually scratch a car if used with ONR. It has to be a sponge. I have been using it for nearly two years on my car and it has no more swirl marks on it than a normally washed car.
> 
> I don't even spray it anymore just 2 cap fulls of ONR in a bucket and off I go, takes 15 mins and even when filthy I totally trust ONR.
> 
> ...


Interesting a sponge for ONR?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> A fine example of who suits ONR :thumb:
> 
> ( Optimum No Rinse )


Correct, this is perfect for your application! The secrets to getting the best out of ONR are (A) Pre-Rinse with properly diluted ONR or Opti-Clean in a spray bottle, (B) using plush microfiber towels for both washing and drying media, (C) properly measuring out your solution to create the ideal dilution ratio, and (D) adjusting your routine to make use of the time you save .

If diluted C2 is enough for you to keep your car well protected than go for it! Make sure to seal your wheels at the same time though (ONR is great for wheel cleaning, but doesn't do so well if the wheels have baked-in brake dust.), and use a non-soluble dressing for your tyres and trim like GTechniq T1 or Dodo-Juice Tyromania, since without a hosepipe you can't really re-prep everything with APC.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk

P.S. Oops... Didn't notice this was an old thread revived .


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't ONR reccommend using a microfibre when washing with it? Not a spounge or a mitt?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Now that salting the roads is more or less done with, you could try my 
bucketless wash method 


ST500 Dave said:


> Don't ONR reccommend using a microfibre when washing with it? Not a spounge or a mitt?


You can use either. In fact the wash mitt produced by OPT for use
with ONR is made of a dense foam. Many people are quite happy with
MF noodle mitts too. However, avoid lambswool wash mitts like the
plague! The key isn't in the wash media, but in how you apply the ONR
to give it maximum time to do its work. The dwell time is absolutely key!

My 3yr old motor at the seaside after an ONR wipe-down









Regards,
Steve


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Wash the car with ONR you will not be dissapointed


----------

